# 35mm Euro Hinge with 7/8 overhang



## PCrosby (Apr 7, 2009)

I made my doors a little large and am not making heads or tails of the hinge specs. (first time with the euro style) I like the 120* opening and can not tell if one is available in a 7/8" overhang. Before I start trimming them down can anyone tell me if I need to? Thank you


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Have a look here. 

http://www.rockler.com/articles/und...161cfb7cd-62A28990-1372-6771-F6DA77F379C57DBF :smile:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

PCrosby said:


> I made my doors a little large and am not making heads or tails of the hinge specs. (first time with the euro style) I like the 120* opening and can not tell if one is available in a 7/8" overhang. Before I start trimming them down can anyone tell me if I need to? Thank you


Did you make a face frame cabinet, and allowed the door to sit over the edge of the face frame 7/8"?












 







.


----------



## PCrosby (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes, 1 3/4 total, 7/8" each side. I have not glued up the doors yet though so I could trim them down if it would be better. I started out planning on using the basic hinge so there was plenty of room. Now, Im searching for the right hinge. Beginners mistake but I'm learning along the way. The doors turned out beautiful so I'm not real anxious to cut them down. Thanks for the reply. 



cabinetman said:


> Did you make a face frame cabinet, and allowed the door to sit over the edge of the face frame 7/8"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PCrosby (Apr 7, 2009)

Looks like 3/4 is as much as it can handle. (Rockler) Thank you!! I'll start trimming when I get caught back up with box making.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

PCrosby said:


> Looks like 3/4 is as much as it can handle. (Rockler) Thank you!! I'll start trimming when I get caught back up with box making.


 
Here is a 7/8" overlay.

http://cabinetpartsdirect.com/hinges-1/european/120-maximum-overlay-blum-clip-top-1560.html

Here is a 1" overlay, that could be shimmed 1/8"

http://www.wwhardware.com/blum-compact-33-edge-mount-mounting-plates-b130-11.html


----------



## PCrosby (Apr 7, 2009)

One more quick beginner question if you have time. I bought a used boaring machine and was told to remove the two bits for the plastic inserts and just drill my own pilot hole for the hinge. This just seems strange but so does using a plastic plug in an oak frame. Is a small pilot hole drill mounted in the machine an option for a screw? Is there a compeling reason to use the plugs? One step at a time. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bandman (Jan 15, 2009)

Generally the rule of thumb is to make your door 1-1/4" wider than your door opening. If you are using "Grass" hinges they have a complete spec. chart for all of their hinges which is very helpful...anyway they used to. I don't need it anymore because I just know to make them a certain size since that is the only brand I will use. Welcome the world of cabinet making. I used to make my own doors, but for the last 15 years have been having them made by a company which only makes doors all day long and it is cheaper for me to use them than to make my own. However, I would never regret the experience of making my own raised panel doors, really makes you think a lot!! If you ever get the chance to tour a door shop take it...it is amazing how they can make a custom door in about 3 minutes. Best of luck.

Bandman


----------

